
Google says its quantum computer is 100M times faster than a regular chip - nopinsight
http://venturebeat.com/2015/12/08/google-says-its-quantum-computer-is-more-than-100-million-times-faster-than-a-regular-computer-chip/
======
kup0
Of course, tech reporters everywhere yet again writing misleading headlines.

Google says it is that much faster, but only for certain operations, for
instance, ones "involving nearly 1,000 binary variables".

It is unknown how this would translate to standard computer workloads/usage
and what kind of performance increase would be seen in those instances
instead.

Not trying to downplay the excitement, though, as this still could possibly
have huge effects on being able to process certain data which could help with
research and so on.

------
reimertz
Singularity, here we come.

